# free shipping?



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

I know when I buy cigars I never lay shipping. There's always a code or promo offer for free shipping. Is there any pipe tobacco sites that you can get free shipping from without having to have$ 100 in your cart? My local shops prices are too high IMHO most of there 50g prices are the same as the 100g price online for the same product.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> I know when I buy cigars I never lay shipping. There's always a code or promo offer for free shipping. Is there any pipe tobacco sites that you can get free shipping from without having to have$ 100 in your cart? My local shops prices are too high IMHO most of there 50g prices are the same as the 100g price online for the same product.


Personally, in my pursuit of this, I haven't found any. I think this is because there's a bit more money in the cigar market than in the pipe tobacco market, and your bigger cigar retailers can afford to eat the cost on shipping in order to stay competitive. Keep in mind, a ton of pipe tobacco gets shipped in metal tins, which really hikes up the cost of shipping in the first place.

I know we ship pipe tobacco for less than $100, but at $95-Free Shipping, I don't think that's what you're looking for!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I wish I saw this thread sooner. I just pulled the trigger and we could of worked out some sort of deal. Maybe next time Blake.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> Personally, in my pursuit of this, I haven't found any. I think this is because there's a bit more money in the cigar market than in the pipe tobacco market, and your bigger cigar retailers can afford to eat the cost on shipping in order to stay competitive. Keep in mind, a ton of pipe tobacco gets shipped in metal tins, which really hikes up the cost of shipping in the first place.
> 
> I know we ship pipe tobacco for less than $100, but at $95-Free Shipping, I don't think that's what you're looking for!


whats your shipping price for all other orders?

my friend said he will be ordering some online soonish, and if i wait on him we will do one order and split the shipping... but i know him good enough to know that could be next week, or next month (yes, im talking about you cigolle), so theres no telling how long i will be waiting to save $4 or $5 (half of what seems to be average shipping costs)


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> whats your shipping price for all other orders?
> 
> my friend said he will be ordering some online soonish, and if i wait on him we will do one order and split the shipping... but i know him good enough to know that could be next week, or next month (yes, im talking about you cigolle), so theres no telling how long i will be waiting to save $4 or $5 (half of what seems to be average shipping costs)


It just depends on weight and destination, but a good rule of thumb for any retailer is $7 per pound. Now while this sounds insane at first remember that a pound of tobacco is QUITE a bit!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> It just depends on weight and destination, but a good rule of thumb for any retailer is $7 per pound. Now while this sounds insane at first remember that a pound of tobacco is QUITE a bit!


true, thought the tin, as you said, adds up.... i will place a "fake" order to get to were it tells me shipping and see what it is, if its better then what im expection i might just order through yall, though if i remember from browsing previously, i dont think yall have paladin black cherry in the smaller 2 oz size, but if shipping is good enough i might leave that out. wont be ordering til the weekend anyway, just trying to get what i want and were to get it togeather.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TampaHumidors.com,,,,free shipping on all single cigar orders. I love this as I like to mix up a grab bag full of different cigars.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Puff Cigar Discussion Forums > Non Cigar Related Specialty Forums > Pipe Smokers Forums > General Pipe Forum

Umm....Gary? ^^^^^ :banghead:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

lol. thanks anyway gary. i just drive over there when i want something from there. lol

no worries. i post in the wrong section all the time. haha.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

To resolve the dilema trying to get to $100 for free shipping, I advise a purchase of $150, or even $200. It's better that way!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Puff Cigar Discussion Forums > Non Cigar Related Specialty Forums > Pipe Smokers Forums > General Pipe Forum
> 
> Umm....Gary? ^^^^^ :banghead:


*Lol,,whoopsie...somebody forgot their Ginko biloba today.*


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I never order less than $100 at a time.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Im not in a position to buy$ 100 at a time. Maybe someday.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

pretty easy to get to that $100 free shipping lvl, just remember to order more then 4 oz of something, caz your paying more for 2oz, then say 4 oz.
and remember if your buy a pound of something, you can always cellar what you do smoke right away.
and who knows when our lovely goverment, and our currently not sitting president, but Dictator can always add a ammendment to the Pact act to ban sales of pipe tobacco 
troy


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No politics, please.


----------



## xl4life (Feb 16, 2010)

laloin said:


> pretty easy to get to that $100 free shipping lvl, just remember to order more then 4 oz of something, caz your paying more for 2oz, then say 4 oz.
> and remember if your buy a pound of something, you can always cellar what you do smoke right away.
> and who knows when our lovely goverment, and our currently not sitting president, but Dictator can always add a ammendment to the Pact act to ban sales of pipe tobacco
> troy


If I spend a $100 my wife would flip out (even if it is more logical) If I spend say 30 a week on tobac, np but to dump a 100 at 1 time she would think Im some kind of tobacco junky ( well I am ).


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

xl4life said:


> If I spend a $100 my wife would flip out (even if it is more logical) If I spend say 30 a week on tobac, np but to dump a 100 at 1 time she would think Im some kind of tobacco junky ( well I am ).


Its as if your speaking for me. Lol. I couldn't say it better myself.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Some companies moved the free shipping threshold from $75 up to $100 when the Post Office upped their prices. But if it costs a shop $5-7 to mail a couple of tins of tobacco, there is no way whey are going to be able to offer free shipping. 

My state is reasonably low on Tobacco Taxes so I do not mind buying what I can here locally. THe OTC stuff is cheap in the grocery stores. Tins are a 2-3 bucks more than what I would pay online. But if I am buying bulk, generally I will buy online and buy enough to get the free shipping.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

It's not just tobacco that's needed in the order to get the 95-100 break on free shipping. If you get pipes or accessories, that gets credited. Now, to be really creative, look through the other areas and find a gift for the S/O. I don't think there are shoes, even Persian slippers, but maybe she might like a nice leather pipe carrying case?

lol
hp
les


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

lestrout said:


> It's not just tobacco that's needed in the order to get the 95-100 break on free shipping. If you get pipes or accessories, that gets credited. Now, to be really creative, look through the other areas and find a gift for the S/O. I don't think there are shoes, even Persian slippers, but maybe she might like a nice leather pipe carrying case?
> 
> lol
> hp
> les


That's actually really smart! Many tobacco retailers offer products by fragrance companies (like Lamp Berger) that the lady-folk might appreciate. If I let my wife pick it out, maybe she'll let me order the tobacco in the first place!


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tedswearingen said:


> That's actually really smart! Many tobacco retailers offer products by fragrance companies (like Lamp Berger) that the lady-folk might appreciate. If I let my wife pick it out, maybe she'll let me order the tobacco in the first place!


Hey Ted. I will probably be up there one day next week to see you guys. Make sure you have me some Escudo! :mrgreen:


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Hey Ted. I will probably be up there one day next week to see you guys. Make sure you have me some Escudo! :mrgreen:


You bet!


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Habanolover, for the life of me I can't figure out how to PM/email. Says my trash can is over the limit the one piece of mail I've sitting in it that you've just sent me. I'm sure it's my newness to this board....


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tedswearingen said:


> Habanolover, for the life of me I can't figure out how to PM/email. Says my trash can is over the limit the one piece of mail I've sitting in it that you've just sent me. I'm sure it's my newness to this board....


Sorry. It is because you have to be a member for 5 days and have 10 posts before you can send or receive PMs. I was thinking you had been here that long.

EDIT: Check your profile page. You should be able to see my message there that I left you.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> Sorry. It is because you have to be a member for 5 days and have 10 posts before you can send or receive PMs. I was thinking you had been here that long.
> 
> EDIT: Check your profile page. You should be able to see my message there that I left you.


I can see it (as I could see your email) but I still can't respond. No worries! I look like my avatar picture and am hardly downstairs. Next time you're in, ask for me and I'll come down.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

tedswearingen said:


> I can see it (as I could see your email) but I still can't respond. No worries! I look like my avatar picture and am hardly downstairs. Next time you're in, ask for me and I'll come down.


Sure thing. I am on pretty friendly terms with the heavyset guy downstairs but can't for the life of me remember his name. I have been pestering him to sign up here. Glad to see another representative here from Lowcountry since Bear left.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

On a whim, I picked up a 50g tin of University Flake and a 100g tin of Virginia #1 from the meager little selection of tins at the B&M near my office.

Grand total $27.52 with tax

I priced this combination out at 4Noggins to $27.09 shipped and MarsCigars $26.45 (and they didn't have UF in stock).

So the lesson learned, even with Massachusetts extra taxes ($1.62 of the $27.52 was tax), if I see something I like I am just going to buy it (until I decide I need to spend over $100 to get the free shipping).

Plus, that extra $1 spent is well worth not having to explain another UPS box to The Blonde. :tape:


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

MarkC said:


> No politics, please.


Truth hurts?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

tedswearingen said:


> That's actually really smart! Many tobacco retailers offer products by fragrance companies (like Lamp Berger) that the lady-folk might appreciate. If I let my wife pick it out, maybe she'll let me order the tobacco in the first place!


My wife bought one of those Lamp Berger fragrance diffusers at a shop outside Atlanta. Now when she orders refills I slip a little something onto the order


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

If I could get free shipping on orders less than $100 I know I would buy more because I could get smaller orders more often. I never see anything I want at the B&M, so I can't just go there and pick something up, one of them doesn't even have any tins.


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

tedswearingen said:


> That's actually really smart! Many tobacco retailers offer products by fragrance companies (like Lamp Berger) that the lady-folk might appreciate. If I let my wife pick it out, maybe she'll let me order the tobacco in the first place!


I can just see a fragrance bottle breaking during shipping and recieving a box full of perfume flavored tobacco.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Granger said:


> Truth hurts?


How about: it's against the terms you agreed to when you signed up here.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

MarkC said:


> How about: it's against the terms you agreed to when you signed up here.


All he said is that the government is going Tobacco Tax crazy and our current POTUS just loves him some Tobacco Tax. Is that politics, or fact?


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

cp478 said:


> I can just see a fragrance bottle breaking during shipping and recieving a box full of perfume flavored tobacco.


Talk about your aromatics!


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

That's the issue I have too. Most of what I'd really like to get they don't have at my local B&Ms but dropping $100 at a time is usually too much for my meager means. If I could get the free shipping I'd probably spend the same amount but I'd do it in smaller purchases.


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Granger said:


> All he said is that the government is going Tobacco Tax crazy and our current POTUS just loves him some Tobacco Tax. Is that politics, or fact?


 Looks like they keep all politics off this site. Im guessing if they didnt, we would all be arguing instead of talking pipes and tobacco. Probably a good thing, as I tend to get riled up easy over politics.


----------



## Mitch (Oct 2, 2009)

TXsmoker said:


> Looks like they keep all politics off this site. Im guessing if they didnt, we would all be arguing instead of talking pipes and tobacco. Probably a good thing, as I tend to get riled up easy over politics.


Lol, you catch on quick


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

Mitch said:


> Lol, you catch on quick


I used to be an admin on a sportbike website a few years ago. Politics will get EVERYONE going. This is the smart way to handle it. I dealt with cuss fights that turned into fist fights the next time people ran into each other. Glad I dont do that anymore. Like being a babysitter.


----------



## tedswearingen (Sep 14, 2010)

Long live life in absence of politics!


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

JRCigars is offering 99 cents shipping for the month of July, just in case if anyone is interested. They don't have big inventory of pipe tobacco though, but maybe it's worth a look.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Its 99 cents per item if I'm not mistaken. Still not a bad deal if your are only buying a few items!


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

I have ordered 5 different tins last week and total shipping was 99 cents. I guess earlier they used to charge the shipping per item.


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

VinCigars said:


> I have ordered 5 different tins last week and total shipping was 99 cents. I guess earlier they used to charge the shipping per item.


Didn't know that! Great deal then ipe:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

brotherwilliam3 said:


> Its 99 cents per item if I'm not mistaken. Still not a bad deal if your are only buying a few items!


JRcigars changed their shipping to a $8.95 flat fee for about a year now, but they do have this July promotion of only $0.99 total shipping cost.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Correct


----------



## brotherwilliam3 (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if a back ordered item will ship for free once they get it in stock if I order other items that are currently in stock now? Or will they charge for shipping again when they ship the back ordered item?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

brotherwilliam3 said:


> Does anyone know if a back ordered item will ship for free once they get it in stock if I order other items that are currently in stock now? Or will they charge for shipping again when they ship the back ordered item?


http://jrtobacco.com/index.cfm?page=backorder-faq

Yes, they will charge you for shipping since you know that they are out of stock and am merely placing yourself in front of the line when it comes back in stock. Don't expect to still get the 0.99 cent shipping promotion.

Personally, backorders are a 50/50 chance with jrcigars. I seem to recall that they don't always ship backordered items, nor honor the original prices. My suggestion is to just purchase what they have in stock.


----------

